# HD OTA antenna recommendation (No Tampa HD locals)



## TampaSun (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi,

It doesn't look like that Tampa will get HD locals anytime soon so I am looking for recommendations for OTA antennas to be placed in the attic.

I have two HD receivers (622 and a 722). Could one antenna feed two receivers?

I live in Land O' Lakes, FL. Does anybody know if I will receive all HD locals OTA?

Thanks.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, splitting an OTA line to both receivers will work. I have my OTA going to two 622's and a DVD recorder with digital tuner. Check here for antenna recommendations:

www.antenaweb.org/


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

www.tvfool.com


----------



## brennt (Sep 18, 2003)

I live NW of Tampa, FL in Hillsborough County. I use 2 antennas in the attic. One is a Channel Master 4228 which is designed for UHF but picks up VHF as well. I have this pointed at Riverview to pick up most of the Tampa channels. The channel that I can't get with this antenna is WTSP (CBS) which is just north of Tarpon Springs. So I have another antenna that picks this up. It currently broadcast on ch 24 and I have a jointenna that filters for this channel. However, I just found out that when the analogs stop next year, that WTSP is moving from ch 24 to thier analog ch 10. So I'll probalby have to change some things.

There is some more info here on the Tampa HDTV site.

But, I only have this going to a 622. I haven't tried splitting it, but as other posted, I'm sure this will work.


----------



## Highdef Jeff (Jul 1, 2007)

brennt said:


> I live NW of Tampa, FL in Hillsborough County. I use 2 antennas in the attic. One is a Channel Master 4228 which is designed for UHF but picks up VHF as well. I have this pointed at Riverview to pick up most of the Tampa channels. The channel that I can't get with this antenna is WTSP (CBS) which is just north of Tarpon Springs. So I have another antenna that picks this up. It currently broadcast on ch 24 and I have a jointenna that filters for this channel. However, I just found out that when the analogs stop next year, that WTSP is moving from ch 24 to thier analog ch 10. So I'll probalby have to change some things.
> 
> There is some more info here on the Tampa HDTV site.
> 
> But, I only have this going to a 622. I haven't tried splitting it, but as other posted, I'm sure this will work.


The Channel Master 4228 is a great antenna and you're right - you may have to add a VHF component if you don't get channel 10. The 4228 is very directional and should be pointed correctly for the best reception. Splitting the feed should be no problem.

In Land 'O Lakes, you are within about 35 miles of a good number of digital stations. The CBS channel from St. Petersburg (24 moving to 10) is only about 20 miles away but 100 degrees from the direction of the rest. A small VHF antenna addition should be all that is needed to maintain CBS after the transition.


----------



## tmanmi (Mar 25, 2005)

I put up a DB4 on a pole mount outside and pick up 14 digital channels. Before that I had it hanging on the wall in the basement and picked up 10 channels. I split it between a 622 and a 722. I had to use an amplified splitter because without it channel reception dropped to 6 channels.

I have a cbs channel that I can't get that transmits on 3 that I'm about 45 miles from. What is a good vhf only antenna to try and pull this in with?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Remember that a splitter cuts the signal strength in half, so if any stations are iffy, you will lose them.


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Remember that a splitter cuts the signal strength in half, so if any stations are iffy, you will lose them.


I have a Winegard SquareShooter and I'm about 25 miles from the towers. I get 100% on every channel but one, but it is notorious for this with every antenna as I've found out. I split the signal and see no degradation in signal...


----------

